
Show HN: StartMode – Build and Upgrade your business model starting at $59 - Anoetar
https://www.startmode.co/
======
gitgud
I love the Launchaco platform for making these pages, but you might want to
remove the name 'Launchaco' from the title bar on the plan's and pricing page.

[https://www.startmode.co/Plans%20&%20Pricings](https://www.startmode.co/Plans%20&%20Pricings)

------
fiatjaf
I sincerely would like and use and pay for something like this, my problem is
that I don't believe you have the right incentives to do your best job if I'm
just paying you $59 or whatever.

I'm not saying you should charge more, that wouldn't solve anything.

------
nyrulez
This is an interesting idea but lacks a page that explains why I should use
your consulting. What's your experience and expertise? Without that it makes
no sense.

